# Butterball Turkey Recall



## R Blum (Nov 27, 2019)

All Butterball Turkeys are being recalled. They forgot to butter the balls.


----------



## swampwolf (Nov 27, 2019)

I dont care who you are, thats funny crap right there!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2019)

duh             HEHEHE

Warren


----------

